
Toyota develops thought-controlled wheelchair (be sure to check the video) - jacquesm
http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/06/29/toyota-develops-thought-controlled-wheelchair/
======
oshadi
This is great. It seems this is taking our relationship with computers to the
next level. The big problem is humans are not perfect decision makers. What
would happen if the system suddenly react to a thought which is completely
foolish.

~~~
trapper
Long term this shouldn't be an issue at all. All our systems are currently
controlled by our brain - why would next-gen machines be any different in our
ability to control them?

A guy I once met was partially blind. He decided to learn how to see again as
he was sick of feeling his way around. He took the "evolutionary" option, by
starting to walk extremely fast everywhere. For the first few weeks he had a
few knocks and bruises as he ran into doors. Gradually he got back his ability
to detect objects at high speed.

I think our brain can adapt much better than we realise with the right stimuli
:)

